

Ask HN: Who Has Stopped Using RSA Since The Backdoors Were Revealed? - jkuria

What are you using instead? I am about to deploy to Heroku for the first time and the instructions state to use RSA or DSA.
======
sdfjkl
Are you perhaps confusing the RSA algorithm
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_%28algorithm%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_%28algorithm%29))
with the products of RSA Security
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_Security](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_Security))?

~~~
jkuria
yes

------
dylz
I'm just annoyed github doesn't support ecdsa keys, so I need to generate a
spare pkey set and it's piss annoying

